# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  medi-tausch.de

## shifty

Sagts mal, gibt auf medi-tausch.de auch was fr Zahnmediziner, oder bin ich einfach nur bilnd?

Gru shifty

----------

